# Check these mowers out



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

They are rear discharge odd looking LTs.
Jody

http://www.wolf-garden.com/public_uk/produkte/katalog_produkte.hbs?produkt_id=a982759932


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

The first thing that comes to mind with that design is how to convert that grass catcher to a cooler. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Very similar to the JD LTR180.

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...br=SKU20774&tM=HO&cNbr=HO_LT&sCName=LT+Series


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Very similar to the JD LTR180.
> 
> http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductC...br=SKU20774&tM=HO&cNbr=HO_LT&sCName=LT+Series *


Greg, is the LTR180 a new model? I've never seen one before. I know which one I would rather have. That JD would be ideal for someone who likes to bag their clippings, provided the hopper works well and their mowing area isn't too large.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

They were listed on the site when I was researching my LT 150 a couple of years ago. I don't know how long before that though.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

MowHoward,

I don't know how old/new they are, but they have had one at my local JD dealer for a while. Rear "bag" is plastic with air filled type accuator rods for a more solid feel when opening and closing the container.

If your interested, I'll try to get there tomorrow and get some pics.

Greg


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

these things are copies of the jonsered machines sold in europe -- these are even sized in cm and mm - european mowers - you can buy the jonsered ones in the usa as well as the jd versions -- they don't sell well around me in illinois


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

The one model looks like something Batman would mow his lawn with


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *The one model looks like something Batman would mow his lawn with  *


I Hear ya Brad.... i can envision the flames coming out the back of it now as it leaves the bat tunnel...


<img src=http://www.wolf-garden.com/public_uk/pictures/HBAAAQhiZK_.jpg>


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I kinda like the hood. The headlights look like an old VW. The deck looks cheap to me though.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BradT _
> *The one model looks like something Batman would mow his lawn with  *


Or a lawn mower designer who can't stay away from the Hippy Lettuce. :smoking:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to my local JD dealer today and took some pics of the LTR180 rear bagger tractor.

You can see the low profile of the LTR compared to the standard bagger next to it.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=1f173efe-4f59-4986-4f44-35fe44b846b2&size=>

The clippings exit the deck under the seat. Again, a nice clean profile.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=19b83393-4b5e-2688-1071-79474864337a&size=>

This is with the bagger (actually a solid plastic "bucket") looks when it's open. A single knob unlocks the bucket. Notice the difference in the bagger profile of the standard unit behind the LTR.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=45d86bc0-2b23-6fee-c557-641f538629e7&size=>

This is a pic of the rear of the LTR with the bucket closed followed by a pic of the bucket open.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=463a4057-78f8-64bc-2d23-38c3159b20a8&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=728113c3-31d5-58af-6f2d-41f7298e2abc&size=>

Lastly, the rear discharge chute at the back. pulling another lever releases the bucket so you can pull a trailer or other accessory.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=10e85d14-7446-7f79-7b31-6aa94e792738&size=>

Interesting little tractor, espcially for those with a smaller yard that only mulches.

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice mower have never heard of one by JD thanks for the pictures.
Jody


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *
> Interesting little tractor, espcially for those with a smaller yard that only mulches.
> 
> Greg *


I agree, Greg, and thanks for the good camera work. Can the bagger be emptied from the operator's seat, or do you have to get off the tractor?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I guess one good thing about the rear discharge is you can cut close to ether side of the tractor.
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

that may just be the wave of the future...


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

MowHoward,

To unlock the bucket you pull on a knob located to the right of the driver on the back mounting plate. You can see it in the top right corner of the last pic. You can also see it to the right of the seat in the first pic. However, after dumping, I think you have to get off the tractor, push down on the bucket to lock it back in place. It might be possible to do from the seat but I didn't try it.

Greg


----------

